
Show HN: Typescript conversion of Wes Bos' popular reactjs tutorial series - ryanluker
https://github.com/ryanluker/typed-catch-of-the-day
======
hevets
Great work, I was interested in learning more about TypeScript. Is it worth
picking up?

